# script "ne pas déranger"



## etu (28 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait-il comment créer un script ou un raccourcis clickable pour activer le mode "ne pas déranger" svp ?
Le but est d'éviter d'appuyer sur option en même temps que le click sur la barre d'état du mac.
cordialement,


----------



## Ramses7420 (1 Mars 2022)

Voilà ce que j'ai fait


----------

